# Probleme telechargement safari? Delai dépassé



## underground (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour a tous, je souhaite telecharger la version demo de quark 8 sur le site de Quark avec Safari et au bon de quelques minutes alors que le telechargement est actif, le telechargement  s'arrete et safari affiche le message suivant "erreur delai depassé"
comment resoudre ce probleme sachant qu'il me fait cela tres souvent?

merci de vos lumières.

Config: power mac G5, leopard à jour+safari a jour+little snitch


----------



## talinahe (11 Octobre 2008)

slt, désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider car je rencontre exactement le même problème avec mon ordi ( power pc G3, 350 MHz, 448Mo) . Je suis par contre sous Mac OS 10.4 . Ce qu'il se passe: lorsque je souhaite faire une mise à jour tel que celle du OS 10.4.11 proposée, le chargement des 186Mo débute et s'arrête à 1,1Ko !!!! et j'ai ensuite le message : "la mise à jour "mise à jour combinée MAC OS X (power pc)" n'a pu être installée. Erreur réseau: délais dépassé (-1001). Vérifiez si vous pouvez vous connecter à Internet, puis réessayez" ... 

Je rencontre aussi beaucoup de difficultés à aller sur certains sites (sans doute gourmand en mémoire) sur lesquels je ne peux pas naviguer comme je souhaite (comme par exemple sur ebay choisir le critère d'affichage des résultats, je me met sur le curseur qui devrait dérouler les choix possible mais rien ne se "déroule" et celà fait comme si je cliquais dans le vide). Il m'est, de plus, casi impossible d'aller sur Deezer, youtube, TF1... config trop ancienne??? Enfin j'ai telecharger Lime Wire mais son installation ne se termine pas (je l'avais pourtant sur ce meme ordi il y a environs 1 an).... 

Que de problèmes pénalisants ... Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

quel type de connexion?
ethernet ?
wifi?


----------



## talinahe (13 Octobre 2008)

ethernet... est-ce dû au fait que ma configuration est trop faible pour pouvoir espérer regarder des videos de façon fluide? Enfin déjà réussir à avoir la mise à jour de mon OS serait pas mal car du coup je ne peux pas mettre à jour mes autres logiciels!!! Cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

non non 
tu as un bon matosse et un bon OS 
le souci est ailleurs
( sans doute la configuration reseau 
mais où  exactement , je seche)

indique ton FAI et type de débit que t'as

et un truc à faire 
ca
reparation des autorisations


----------



## talinahe (13 Octobre 2008)

J'ai Free en adsl je reçoi entre 2 et 4 Mo... quand je télécharge un logiciel de telecharger.com par exemple je le dl dans les 200 - 300 Ko / s. Pour ma configuration internet je n'ai rien personnalisé (ni rien fait d'ailleurs !!! ). Quand j'ai réinstallé mac os 10.4 j'ai tout viré (alors est ce que tout s'est bien remis à zéro  ou pas?? je ne sais pas ...reste t-il des parasites antérieurs??!??). Une foi le système installé j'ai eu accès à internet, directement sans modifications, en cliquant sur le logo safari du dock. Comment la config s'est faite?? Pourquoi aucunes mises à jour possible alors qu'elles me sont proposées?? autant de questions que je me pose... cordialement.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

Ahhh free

peut etre la fameuse histoire des DNS

il faut que tu lises les pages dans le sujet central Free 
( vers les dernieres)

et quoiqu'il en soit 
c'est dans ce sujet làbas que tu trouveras une aide efficace

( et si tu peux aérer ton texte ce sera plus facile à lire que cette forme compacte)

c'est là
derniere page
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...x-multiposte-mail-208562-101.html#post4854690


----------



## talinahe (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

merci beaucoup, je vais me pencher sur ce fil de discussion afin d'y trouver une réponse.

Je vous recontacterai si besoin. Cordialement


----------



## Pierrou (4 Novembre 2008)

Hop.. Je déterre ce fil parce que je rencontre le même problème.

Quand je télécharge de gros fichiers depuis Safari ou Firefox, ou depuis le système Apple Update, il me met à chaque fois ce message d'erreur.

Délai dépassé donc...

Par contre, si je télécharge quelque chose avec un client BitTorrent, le problème ne survient pas ( à cause des sources multiples peut être )

Je suis chez Orange, en débit 1mo ( ou ptet plus depuis le temps je sais pas ), sur un iMac Alu avec une carte Airport en 802.11n

Merci d'avance


----------



## calutopia (5 Novembre 2008)

Help !!

J'ai le meme soucis aussi, je suis sous mac OS X 10.4.9 et je n'arrive pas a télécharger le 10.4.11, toujours ce delai dépassé.
Je suis avec ma live box d'orange... QUE FAIRE ? 

Merci de me répondre !


----------



## nonolagarro (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à vous, 
Je suis désespéré moi aussi, j'ai le même symptôme avec ma livebox en wifi. Problème de téléchargement des gros fichiers, obligé de relancer le téléchargement (souvent au  bout de 50mo). 
Problème sous Firefox, Safari, Mise à Jour logiciels de l'OS et problème de mémoire tampon dans Itunes lorsque j'écoute une radio trop longtemps.
J'ai essayé un peu tout, changement de canal wifi, etc..  Même désactivé le Easy Pairing de la livebox comme j'ai pu lire sur un autre forum pour un problème similaire. J'ai senti quelques amélioration, mais toujours rien n'y fait !!!

Si quelqu'un à une solution miracle, je lui en serais très reconnaissant !
Merci d'avance...


----------



## nonolagarro (2 Décembre 2008)

Bon pour tous ceux qui ont le même type de problème, ca peut-être utile !
J'avais donc encore ce problème récemment ! Ne cherchez pas, ça ne vient pas de votre mac (c'était tellement évident) !

J'ai testé une connection wifi via un autre routeur (la fonera), lui même relié en ethernet à la livebox, plus de problèmes.

Depuis peu, j'ai changé de livebox (sagem --> thomson mini) car j'avais un souci (tout autre). Plus aucun problème ! De plus, j'utilise le même mac au boulot mais avec une livebox Pro (noire) Inventel et je n'ai pas de souci non plus !

Alors si vous possédez une livebox Sagem (du moins les vieilles), ça vient surement de là ! A vous de vous débrouiller pour en changer (il suffit de tomber sur quelqu'un de sympa au 3900, et croyez-moi, c'est désormais possible.)

Voila, en espérant que ça puisse aider quelqu'un


----------

